

Offer HN: copy editing - lanerapp

I like to edit interesting copy. Or make boring copy by gracious or interesting people more flattering. Hit me with either either.
======
Concours
Hey Lanerapp, I'll take you on this offer: would you mind proofreading my
headlines on <http://gmbhnews.com/make-mobile-site/> ? The very first taglines
on the white zone. Thanks for the offer.

Edit:If you don't mind, please to send me your suggestions via email (see
profile)

~~~
lanerapp
sure

------
sswam
Hey this is great, is there something I can do for you in return? I'd really
appreciate it if you would proofread a short article I wrote about global
warming. It's only 3 columns / one page. I can do coding, hosting or payment
if you'd be willing to accept something in return. The article is here
<http://sam.ai.ki/co2-and-forests.html> and my email address is on it.

I'm not sure if you mean very short text like headlines when you say 'copy';
if so, no problemo!

~~~
sswam
by the way, there's a plain text version of the page here if that would be
easier for you to read / edit. <http://sam.ai.ki/co2-and-forests.txt>

